# Reformation KJV Study Bible?



## Reformingstudent (Apr 25, 2005)

Can anyone here recomened a good study bible in the King James text? I have the Reformation study bible(NJV) and the Spirit of the Reformation study bible (NIV) But I perfer the KJV
bible over both the NKJ and NIV. 
http://tinyurl.com/44rne http://tinyurl.com/dc69o

http://tinyurl.com/aypgc


----------



## bond-servant (Apr 26, 2005)

Tom,

The NKJV doesn't compromise any doctrine. The passages you find in the KJ you'll also find in the NKJV. The honest and competant scholars who are KJO only, can only criticize the textual notes (matter of personal opinon) in the NKJV. They don't believe there should be any. I can point you to some links if you're interested. It is actually quite an accurate translation.

The KJV is a great translation too. Other than the Thompson Chain Reference which is a great Bible(no notes-Scripture interpreting Scripture). I don't know of any KJV study Bibles that fit the 'Reformed' thought. The notes in the KJV study Bible by Nelson are Baptist theology. The Life Application Bible was actually originally meant for youth. You can read about that on the inside cover. Scofield is in KJV but is aweful and teaches unsound doctrine. I'm not sure about the notes in the KJV of the Zondervan Study Bible. I think the notes are supposed to be similar to the notes in the NIV study Bible.
I think the Reformation Study Bible /Spirit of Reformation Bible/ Geneva Study Bible only come in ESV,NIV, and NKJV.

hope this helps


----------



## JOwen (Apr 26, 2005)

Brother,

Matthew Henry Study Bible

http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=2142

Fantastic KJV Study bible.

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## JOwen (Apr 26, 2005)

The hardcover is:
http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=2143


----------

